# Setting interrupt moderation with ethtool

## zirtik

I have a 10 Gbit Solarflare NIC and I am trying to set interrupt moderation to 10 microseconds by issuing

```
/sbin/ethtool -C eth1 rx-usecs-irq 10
```

I don't get any error or warning messages but when I check out the parameters, I see that the settings have not been changed.

```

ethtool -c eth1

Coalesce parameters for eth1:

Adaptive RX: off  TX: off

stats-block-usecs: 0

sample-interval: 0

pkt-rate-low: 0

pkt-rate-high: 0

rx-usecs: 56

rx-frames: 0

rx-usecs-irq: 56

rx-frames-irq: 0

tx-usecs: 56

tx-frames: 0

tx-usecs-irq: 56

tx-frames-irq: 0
```

Am I missing something to commit the changes or make them permanent? Any ideas?

Thanks.

----------

